# Help needed.



## mwd

I am planning a three day visit to San Francisco in March 2014.

Looking at the San Francisco Symphony web site I seem unable to find a typical cost for each of the various ticket grades.

Where should I ideally try to sit? Perhaps more importantly, where not! 

I would welcome useful comments from experianced local concert attenders.

MWD.


----------



## Masada

mwd said:


> I am planning a three day visit to San Francisco in March 2014.
> 
> Looking at the San Francisco Symphony web site I seem unable to find a typical cost for each of the various ticket grades.
> 
> Where should I ideally try to sit? Perhaps more importantly, where not!
> 
> I would welcome useful comments from experianced local concert attenders.
> 
> MWD.


I have seen a few performances at the SFS and, based on their seating chart and my memory of the performances...






​
...upper orchestra and loge, center were very nice. But I've also sat in the "nose bleed" sections of 1st and 2nd tier as well and though there you're going to lose some of the sonic imaging of the place, at least you're in the building!

What might you be seeing?

I'm hoping to get to the Disney concert hall in L.A. before too long, though I've been saying that for ten years...


----------



## Radames

I hear that they sell $20 rush tickets. I always go for deals like that! In Boston they sell $9 rush and I usually get a fair seat. Sometimes I find myself in the back 8 rows which are the only poor seats in the place. Sometimes I find myself in the front row too - which is a bit close. I could hear Daniel Gatti grunting one night because I was so close.


----------

